# Boat Slide show



## Jim (Mar 18, 2008)

Here it is, Round 1 


https://www.youtube.com/v/KNyg5gvA5b8&hl


----------



## BLK fisher (Mar 18, 2008)

Go for it Jim.


----------



## pbw (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't forget my shameless safety pic! 
:lol:




:lol:


----------



## firefighterfree (Mar 18, 2008)

that would be nice Jim


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 18, 2008)

Nothing like a little free promo for the site! 8) 



Lol, and don't forget pbw's "Git-er-Done!" pic, lol


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Nothing like a little free promo for the site! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, and don't forget pbw's "Git-er-Done!" pic, lol



That one is first :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 19, 2008)

Make sure you put in my upside down boat pic from earlier this year


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 19, 2008)

Could we pick out favorite pics to put in it for our boat? I am still waiting to get a final "after" pic for mine. My schedule and the weather just haven't been on the same page for some time now.


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Could we pick out favorite pics to put in it for our boat? I am still waiting to get a final "after" pic for mine. My schedule and the weather just haven't been on the same page for some time now.



I actually put in 16 of yours and I did them in chronological order from start to where you are now. And I started each build by Member name and "Work in Progress"


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 19, 2008)

cool jim, promote and incourage


----------



## Bubba (Mar 19, 2008)

When are you planning on doing this and getting it all together? After I get back from my trip next week i'm gonna try to start on my jonboat and get it painted. :?:


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> cool jim, promote and incourage



Thanks Guys, 

I grabbed a bunch of at least a dozen of you guys. If your project had a ton of pictures, I used more, IF less, I used less.

There was no rhyme or reason for my choosing which members,boats or pictures. So If I left you out of this one, there will be more. The site (hopefully soon) will have a video section linked to youtube. So IF a member is interested in creating a slideshow or movie and posting it to youtube (I can help with this).
We can then link them here so members and readers can just look at them here.


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 19, 2008)

If you'd like, I can make the slideshow for you


----------



## firefighterfree (Mar 24, 2008)

This should go to the top of the conversions page! Hey thanks Jim


----------



## asinz (Mar 25, 2008)

That was very cool!


----------



## BLK fisher (Mar 27, 2008)

Great job Jim. Very cool.


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 8, 2008)

That was cool Jim, You made my son a happy camper for putting him in his first music video :lol: 

Makes me want to go out and do another boat :wink:


----------



## seif5034 (Apr 9, 2008)

this video actually brought me to this forum. i bought a sea king jonboat 12' for $50 from a neighbor a few years ago and i plan on modifying it eventually...


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

seif5034 said:


> this video actually brought me to this forum. i bought a sea king jonboat 12' for $50 from a neighbor a few years ago and i plan on modifying it eventually...



Welcome to the forum and thanks for joining. :beer:

Boat for $50...Thats like hitting the lottery! Good for you.

We are having a slight issue with the forum (you have to log in each time you come) please dont run away!:LOL2:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 11, 2008)

Jim said:


> Here it is, Round 1
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/v/KNyg5gvA5b8&hl



Awesome videos and upgrades....


By the way, what song is that?


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is, Round 1
> ...




Lynyrd Skynyrd-Simple Man :beer:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 12, 2008)

Jim said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



Thanks alot!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jul 5, 2008)

Slideshow look sweet Jim. Great work.


----------



## mErcMaN1o9 (Aug 16, 2009)

Great video!


----------

